# Wiring & Reversing a Chinese 1ph motor and rotary switch to 110v



## Pacer (May 5, 2011)

Any body that has an Asian tool with electrics knows that "they aint the same".

Remember here --- THIS IS FOR 110v, and, This procedure was on a 1-1/2hp 1ph Asian motor, yours may be different -- 220v is different.

Having recently spent some frustrating time getting a mill drill motor &amp; rotary/reversing switch converted over to 110v, I thought I'd share some pics I took, with some added 'balloons' pointing out how it ended up - maybe it'll help somebody down the road.

In the few instances I've seen, the wiring number system out of the motor is the same except for the reversing wires being numbered 5 &amp; 6, instead of the American system of them being 5 &amp; 8, but, seems the makeup/design on switches may be otherwise...

A tip: While chasing the wiring on this thing I was typically using a meter to 'ring' the wires - suddenly I thought of getting my small 12v battery charger and hooking it up as a substitute power source, I quickly had it figured out... Surprisingly, the 1-1/2hp universal motor would turn slightly which was a help in getting the CW/CCW right on the sw.

Editing --(Sorry on the post, some how the gremlins chopped some text and pics off)


----------



## Alan (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello Pacer,

I wanted to thank you for taking the time to post such a thorough explanation of how to wire up the reversing switch. I purchased a 1986 circa Central Machinery mill/drill this past spring.  It was "wired" for 110 when I received it, but seemed to lack power.  So much so, that it was not able to come up to full speed at the fastest belt setting.  I started poking around with my multi meter, and discovered it was only drawing 10 amps a start up, then backed down to around 2 amps, with no load.

After wiring up the motor and switch as your article described, it works perfectly now!  I get about 20 amps at start up, which only lasts about 2 seconds now, and backs down to just over 5 amps with no load.  

Also, I noticed the contacts were wearing and there was a bit of copper dust in the reversing switch, so I shot some tuner cleaner on the contacts.  The switch performs very well now.

Thanks again!
Alan


----------

